# a/t ecu 10amp fuse blowing



## katz (Sep 12, 2017)

Went to crank the truck, and it was dead but battery was good, I did not lose dash or lights. I tested battery, and it was good. Checked fuses in idpm box and found a/t ecu fuse blown. I replaced it, this time when i switched the key on I noticed that the display showed me the park symbol, this first time it did not. The truck crunk up, but after about 3-5 seconds the park symbol disappears and the fuse is blown again. the truck will stay running till it is switched off. I was told it could be park/neutral position switch. Any advice or tips would be appreciated.


----------



## suckitupsally (Sep 21, 2017)

you can get free service manual at a sight called nico club I would post web address but for some reason it won't let me
:nerd:


----------

